# Linitex



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm new here and have just been in awe of everybody's knowledge of slingshots. I've been shooting linitex. There is a rough side and a smooth side. Which one goes toward the frame???


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

I usually put the rough side to the frame


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks, that's what I've been doing. I just love the stuff.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Just curious, where are you getting your linatex from? All I have been able to find are squeegee replacement blades. ><


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Phoul Mouth said:


> Just curious, where are you getting your linatex from? All I have been able to find are squeegee replacement blades. ><


I'd shoot MJ a pm if I were you. If I remember right, he has a contact at the company that makes the stuff.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I just ordered it in die cut strips from simple shot. I just got tired of changing bands all the time.It seemed they would would start to give way at the worst time. I don't know how long it lasts... I can't seem to wear out mi first set. A little pricey but it will flat chunk some lead, and last a long time!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

I waited for a sale on http://simple-shot.com/diy/linatex-die-cut-bands/ and got the pre cut strips also....in quantity, simpleshot was very generous and included the big sheet of linatex they also offer.


----------

